# Van vs Truck



## Drywall_King

Just wanna know what all you gyproligist's out there perfer Van or truck to do your business? I know my answer but i wanna know all your experiences.. Thanks


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I got a small ford ranger extend-acab with a tunnel cover on it,it's a good looking little truck,but a pain in the arse.want to get a mini van ,and put a sub floor in it,where you can store all your handles,bazooka etc.....seen some guys with a sliding sub floor.to me,it's a smart little idea


----------



## SlimPickins

I have a Nissan Frontier 4-door with a long bed and a tonneau cover.

Ways it could be better:


It could have a topper instead.
It could have a tow hitch
It could be bigger
It could be a 4-wheel drive van that I could also camp in with my family.


----------



## D's

I had a small Toyota pickup with a topper for the longest time that worked fine. I built a box with four compartments that sat on the wheel wells - handles and such went inside, tools and totes on top and under, with buckets just in front of the tail gate.

Now I'm running with a GM Sierra 1500 4x4 and a 12x7 cargo trailer, like having a garage on wheels.

Never worked out of a van but considered it on the basis that it could have made a great camper when not in drywall mode.


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress

I prefer a truck. Currently in an 06 f150. Convenient for hauling ladders, planks, scaffolding, benches, bead etc. You could do it with a van I think its easier with a truck. As a bonus you can use it for hauling stuff to the dump and loading my quad/sled.


----------



## suncoast drywaller

Mitsubishi 4x4 dulcab with covered in tool trailer . Works fine for me .


----------



## DSJOHN

F350 diesel supercab [4x4] ,hauls anything, all my tools under a hard tonneau cover. Need for those tough winters[ and to haul my 5th wheel]


----------



## cdwoodcox

I've always had full size vans and I still don't have enough room in the back. I contemplated buying a pull behind trailer for my F250 but some of the jobs getting a van in there is tight enough let alone a truck and trailer. I think my next vehicle will be an old box truck lots of room in the back.


----------



## taper71

I would prefer a cargo van, maybe a sprinter I think, but use an 07 dodge 3500. I don t make enough money yet to have a designated work van, and can t really live here without a 4X4 with the harsh winters for 6 / 7 months of the year. So truck gets my vote. Although I have been looking at trailers lately.


----------



## McDusty

my honda station wagon. all seats removed (expt. drivers). fits 9' bead/extension ladder inside the car. 10' sticks out the pass. side window a bit.

i'm a sub-contractor so i don't need room for scaffolding, and i never deal with drywall, just taping. So, it hauls everything i need, paid for, and get's 30+mpg. 471,000kms and rolling. my brother makes fun of me all the time, but i have no shortage of work so the car must not be scaring customers off. I keep the outside looking good, inside is a whole nothing story. biohazard zone.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

McDusty, I agree with you. A station wagon is the way to go. They are very affordable and have lots of room. I worked with a guy who had a ford escort wagon and it even had the cargo racks on the top that worked fine as ladder racks. It was a good work wagon. 

We referred to the vehicle as the Birth Control Wagon. The chicks just love guys with a beat up station wagon.:thumbup:


----------



## McDusty

i have roof racks as well, but have actually never needed to use them. everything fits inside!


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress

I think what you should drive depends a bit on where you live and what kind of jobs your doing. Alot of different vehicles will get the job done but appearances count for alot in any trade. Where I live you just dont get taken as seriously if your not in a decent looking truck. It can be the difference between getting the job or even just the GC leaving you alone because he trusts that you know what your doing.


----------



## drywallnflorida

I pull a enclosed trailer with just about everything that I need in there ( except for the scaffolds, ladders, planks and the spray machine). When I'm done with work I unhook it at home and my Tahoe is clean and empty!! :thumbup:


----------



## Drywall_King

How bout this one i have a mazda e2000 van working in australia now all tools fit in my job box inside at the rear door. here is the kicker i can fit 20 20 foot sheets on top of the van, van has two planks on the top then stack sheets on the planks, at the front of the planks use two big c clamps and a 2 x4 to hold the sheets down... can hold 20 sheets that never go anywhere, also can put long cornice on there also.. sheets on top and tools inside that never get wet cant beat it


----------



## SlimPickins

Drywall_King said:


> How bout this one i have a mazda e2000 van working in australia now all tools fit in my job box inside at the rear door. here is the kicker i can fit 20 20 foot sheets on top of the van, van has two planks on the top then stack sheets on the planks, at the front of the planks use two big c clamps and a 2 x4 to hold the sheets down... can hold 20 sheets that never go anywhere, also can put long cornice on there also.. sheets on top and tools inside that never get wet cant beat it


That's a cool looking van! We don't have those here.


----------



## A1rocker

Ive finally setled on an 03 chevy p/u 8ft bed cap with ladder rack can haul rock in the bed and studs on the rack


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

When I was just hanging,,, I had a full-sized van. It hauled everything I needed and never got wet. 

Now I have a nissan pick-up and if I don't get the stuff out and in the shed,,, it gets wet !!!!!!!!!!

One thing about drywallers,,,, we ain't that bright !!!!!


----------



## cazna

suncoast drywaller said:


> Mitsubishi 4x4 dulcab with covered in tool trailer . Works fine for me .


 
Me Too, Love it :thumbsup:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/tool-trailers-1227/


----------



## Drywall_King

SlimPickins said:


> That's a cool looking van! We don't have those here.


 
Cool looking van mazda E2000 but when i worked in british columbia, canada i had a dodge caravan it was a work horse, and i could do everything i do now with it just remember the plank roof rack and 2x4 with c-clamp at the front to hold the sheets down.... jenous way to haul sheets... cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## suncoast drywaller

Drywall_King said:


> How bout this one i have a mazda e2000 van working in australia now all tools fit in my job box inside at the rear door. here is the kicker i can fit 20 20 foot sheets on top of the van, van has two planks on the top then stack sheets on the planks, at the front of the planks use two big c clamps and a 2 x4 to hold the sheets down... can hold 20 sheets that never go anywhere, also can put long cornice on there also.. sheets on top and tools inside that never get wet cant beat it


You may want to check what your van can legally carry on the roof rack . If you were to have an accident you may not be covered insurance wise .Twenty six meter sheets may be too much weight .Be careful .


----------



## silverstilts

One ton Chevy express cargo van plenty of room , with a 400 in it (6 liter) plenty of power and pretty good mileage. Down side need to bring chains along just in case. Next one will be a four wheel drive van. Nice in the winter do not have to worry about anything freezing, Can always drag an extension cord out to it to plug in an electric heater or a small propane no vented to keep mud from freezing if you need to leave it in there for a long period of time. Also big enough to get a couple of quads in the back. I wouldn't never use it for camping that's what the RV is for... Started out with a 1970 ford pinto wagon great little wagon, then even used a Renault Le-car for some time , let me tell you, you would have to get very captive putting tools in that one I've had it so full couldn't even hardly have room to turn the steering wheel... that one died at about 300,000 miles.... ran the wheels off of it.


----------



## McDusty

I have a little heater in my wagon so i don't need to lug everything inside overnight. It is kept on low, just enough to keep the frost off. It's hilarious because in the morning, i'm the only one on my street not scraping his windows. my block heater is also plugged in. just turn the key (in my case, screwdriver) and go.


----------



## joepro0000

I use a Ford 150 Cargo Van, can haul 12 ft studs inside and 4x10 sheets with the doors closed. I like my van because I can carry tools, and my guys drive to my house and we all go in one car, so no one is late, and they save gas. Plus no tools can get stolen, and materials stay clean and dry.

To be honest, a Van is for more of the worker's vehicle, and a pick-up is just for the boss to drives to check up the jobs. A truck is just to show off your a contractor, but really can't carry **** unless you buy a topper or haul a trailer. Plus you can't carry many people.

Last year when I was working in Tampa/Orlando, me and my guys (5 total) came with all out tools, luggage, scaffold, ladders, etc, and it still was kinda tight.


----------



## DSJOHN

Joe,I agree about the van--the 1st bus-partner I worked with in the 80s had one, after 10 years with him and not getting to some jobsites here in New England [snow] I prefer my truck--[never missed a snow day] myself and 3 can ride to the jobsite in it.


----------



## sprayforce

Back when I was spraying texture everyday for a living I found that a 1 ton flat bed was perfect. 8x12 bed. I had a 900 gallon truck mount but wasnt economical. I am grateful I still have that truck I can carry 30 pc's of 5/8 12's or 2 pallets of mud. Can haul scrap from smaller jobs.
Different thread but spray rig wise I found it best to have the largest towable possible.Dont need a special drivers license. Plus if the truck breaks down can still get the rig to the job with another truck. Mine is 527 gallons. No acoustic out here so I have a single tank (holds 60 bags) but I had it made with 2 pumps. So when one went down just move the hose over and keep spraying. Bummer its just sitting here. Only sprayed one house since I had to downsize.. When I say downsize I mean way down


----------



## moore

I use what i got.I always like to keep my trucks very clean:whistling2:


----------



## silverstilts

There is no doubt that trucks are handy but without a topper things can fall out. I remember working with a guy driving a truck no topper and I don't know how many times looked in the side mirror only to see about 200' of perfa tape following us from unraveling from the banjo (I think he did it to piss off people behind us). A van is nice easy access to things and keeps things dry. Where I live yes getting around can be tough at times but keep a set of chains which I have only had to use once. A vehicle with chains will go more places than a 4 wheel drive . I say that because the front end isn't so heavy. I am sure some will disagree but just my opinion. And yes with my one ton I have no problem hauling 2 pallets of mud besides pulling a tandom 5 ton trailer with more.


----------



## silverstilts

sprayforce said:


> Back when I was spraying texture everyday for a living I found that a 1 ton flat bed was perfect. 8x12 bed. I had a 900 gallon truck mount but wasnt economical. I am grateful I still have that truck I can carry 30 pc's of 5/8 12's or 2 pallets of mud. Can haul scrap from smaller jobs.
> Different thread but spray rig wise I found it best to have the largest towable possible.Dont need a special drivers license. Plus if the truck breaks down can still get the rig to the job with another truck. Mine is 527 gallons. No acoustic out here so I have a single tank (holds 60 bags) but I had it made with 2 pumps. So when one went down just move the hose over and keep spraying. Bummer its just sitting here. Only sprayed one house since I had to downsize.. When I say downsize I mean way down


 Got a picture of your rig? I would be interested in seeing it sounds like a good setup.


----------



## siddle

Thats a new word I've heard. 'gyproligist'? What is that? Can anyone share their views...


----------



## d-rock

Currently i use a Chevy 2500 van. fits 12' metal studs, grid ceiling components, all sheet materials safely. Tools and scaffolding are not a problem. I only use it to load or unload the job, and occasionally to pick up material in a pinch. 95% of the time i have all material delivered. the rest of the time i drive a subaru imprezza tht gets 30 mpg


----------



## jmr

vans are more practical but not practical for life. which is why i drive a 06 f150. great to work out of, no special boxes or subfloors, just a wide open bed.. couple issues; i'm a scatter brain so unloading and loading tools sucks because i forget stuff sometimes. sucks on gas. 

i side with mcdustys idea as well. an old ford escort station wagon can haul almost anything, and you can find one that works great for under $1000. plus they are awesome on gas. i plan on buying one when i get the cash.


----------



## cdwoodcox

My new (to me) van only gave 500.00 then after about 2,000 in repairs runs like new. It has a diesel motor with 140,000 gets around 18 mpg fully loaded.


----------



## siddle

Is anyone there? What do you mean by a 'gyproligist?'


----------



## SlimPickins

siddle said:


> Is anyone there? What do you mean by a 'gyproligist?'


I'm not sure which post you're referring to, but I'm 98% certain that it was a joke. Just like someone who chooses to call them selves a "Drywall Technician", or the garbage man who calls himself a "sanitation engineer"


----------



## silverstilts

jmr said:


> vans are more practical but not practical for life. which is why i drive a 06 f150. great to work out of, no special boxes or subfloors, just a wide open bed.. couple issues; i'm a scatter brain so unloading and loading tools sucks because i forget stuff sometimes. sucks on gas.
> 
> i side with mcdustys idea as well. an old ford escort station wagon can haul almost anything, and you can find one that works great for under $1000. plus they are awesome on gas. i plan on buying one when i get the cash.


 When you say not practical for life are you talking for personal use? If so don't use it for personal use. I could never imagine loading and unloading just to use it for personal use, besides that it is 100 percent used for tax purposes. I realize not everyone can do this but I think most try the best they can. It really doesn't matter what you use as long as it gets you there and back. I once used a Renault Le Car many years ago let me tell you , You really had to know how to pack your stuff in there, but it worked out. I used a ford pinto wagon back in the 70's which was great as long as you were not hauling anything major, used it for work during the day and needless to say during the night well I will leave that up to your imaginations... lets just say it got a little dusty in there...


----------



## jmr

silverstilts said:


> When you say not practical for life are you talking for personal use? If so don't use it for personal use. I could never imagine loading and unloading just to use it for personal use, besides that it is 100 percent used for tax purposes. I realize not everyone can do this but I think most try the best they can. It really doesn't matter what you use as long as it gets you there and back. I once used a Renault Le Car many years ago let me tell you , You really had to know how to pack your stuff in there, but it worked out. I used a ford pinto wagon back in the 70's which was great as long as you were not hauling anything major, used it for work during the day and needless to say during the night well I will leave that up to your imaginations... lets just say it got a little dusty in there...


yeah thats' what i meant, not practical for use outside of work.. vans are the best to work out of. i would get one but i can't afford 2 vehicles... i can barely afford the one i have..


----------



## evolve991

What... no Suburbans?


----------



## moore

evolve991 said:


> What... no Suburbans?


I wanna see that suburban of yours evolve.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Here's some pic's of my ranger on the left, On the right is a van my mechanic is selling for $2,500 certified, with 182,000 k on it, or 114,000 miles. I got to try and get it, but I still got those winter bills to pay off

The ranger is a pain putting stuff in it, and I'm sick of standards too, A van is the way to go, if your only taping IMO


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

If I had the money and was in the market for a new work buggy, with fuel prices being as high as they are.. I would seriously be in search of a small station wagon. Like mentioned before, the Escort wagon would be perfect. I like the ones with the cargo rack, that small ladders could be strapped to. 

Not to mention, the chicks just dig a guy driving a messy station wagon. lol


----------



## moore

Those rangers are tough . great gas mileage . your always pissin @ moaning 
about how dirty your trucks are,,,,, look clean to me. I had that cap on my Silverado .sold it... it wasn't much for hauling scaffold @ planks.


How much for the bass tracker? :brows:


----------



## sdrdrywall

Vans are the way to go can fit everything you need stays dry you don't have people stealing stuff out of the back I bought a used seat bolted it in and can carry myself and 5 guys.and with shelves everything stays organized. full size Chevy 3500. Only down fall it really likes gas!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> Those rangers are tough . great gas mileage . your always pissin @ moaning
> about how dirty your trucks are,,,,, look clean to me. I had that cap on my Silverado .sold it... it wasn't much for hauling scaffold @ planks.
> 
> 
> How much for the bass tracker? :brows:


Actually it's for sale, my neighbour wants $3,500 for it, it has fish finder and other toys etc. Plus your a taper Moore, no time for hobbies.

Plus I gave the ranger a bath, I knew I was going to take pics, can't show the world via the internet, that I'm a pig.:whistling2:

I got burnt on the ranger, bought it from my sons best buddy, who I knew since he was in diapers.Ist year tranny went, then brake lines, then hit a deer, replaced tranny again (1st time done wrong) replaced motor,tranny done wrong again, it leaks, starter gets fixed Monday, It failed last E test, wind shield needs replacing.........fords always hate me:furious:


----------



## moore

01 DODGE RAM ,, yes I said ram:whistling2: bought the rack from a concrete finisher .. 79'' wide whatever you need it will fit. 180,000 MILES ,,,needs a trans. [ what mopar doesn't need a tranny ] first truck I ever bought NEW!
the way things look ,,, may be the last .... COLLEGE ....


----------



## Bevelation

silverstilts said:


> One ton Chevy express cargo van plenty of room , with a 400 in it (6 liter) plenty of power and pretty good mileage.


14 MPG is good mileage?

I had a 1990 Grand Caravan for 5 years before I finally got something that works a little better. I now have a 93 GMC ¾ton LB on dual fuel. Just need to get the propane fixed so I won't be broke. Takes about $160 to fill for 26 odd gallons.


----------



## evolve991

moore said:


> I wanna see that suburban of yours evolve.


 
 uh...first I have to figure out how to "fix" a few of my bright backyard ideas...it's almost a caricature of a 'burban at this point:blink:...funny how it always looks better in your head 

PS: If any of you ever plan on using a DIY bedliner on your splash pans or for that fender flare look be careful to keep it where you want it...thats stuff is ON there for the duration


----------



## Tim0282

I have had both. The advantage of the van was lock the door and tools are all locked up. The truck has a cover but I don't always unroll it. The advantage of the truck is pulling the trailer. And a four door truck hauls all of us and our tools. Just have to keep an eye on the sky for rain and hurry out there and close the bed. I have a 2005 Ford F250 Diesel and a 1989 Ford Econoline 150 van. My grandsons think both are pretty cool.


----------



## siddle

SlimPickins said:


> I'm not sure which post you're referring to, but I'm 98% certain that it was a joke. Just like someone who chooses to call them selves a "Drywall Technician", or the garbage man who calls himself a "sanitation engineer"


Kindly check the very first post in this thread.


----------



## SlimPickins

siddle said:


> Kindly check the very first post in this thread.


I stand by my statement:yes:


----------



## Workaholic

I use a van and here are a pic or two after it is cleaned. Last pic is two of my boys.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

That's what I like to see, a painter with a ton of brushes:thumbup:

You see some with one or two, which is WTF to me

I would have one for blues, one for reds, one for whites, then some oil based, some for latex, cleaning brushes all the time cost money.:yes:

I hope your sons helped dad clean the van, mine never would:furious:


----------



## moore

No lights workaholic ? I like that.:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic

2buckcanuck said:


> That's what I like to see, a painter with a ton of brushes:thumbup:
> 
> You see some with one or two, which is WTF to me
> 
> I would have one for blues, one for reds, one for whites, then some oil based, some for latex, cleaning brushes all the time cost money.:yes:
> 
> I hope your sons helped dad clean the van, mine never would:furious:


Yeah I don't get the one or two brush painters. 

The boys are eager to help but the oldest daughter does not want anything to do with that kind of thing. 



moore said:


> No lights workaholic ? I like that.:whistling2:


I got em, I got some smaller ones tucked behind the caulk boxes and then I got some in the garage where the sprayers, heaters, unused drops and all the other blah blah blah is stored when not in use.


----------



## cdwoodcox

Do you like the sheetrock no slip mud pan grip. I had a rep give me about 6 of them I wound up giving most of them away. Not very functional for all day use.


----------



## Workaholic

cdwoodcox said:


> Do you like the sheetrock no slip mud pan grip. I had a rep give me about 6 of them I wound up giving most of them away. Not very functional for all day use.


It seemed to work well for me, it was given to me as well and I am not holding a pan everyday all day so it worked, I did find that it wrinkled up from time to time. I am using the Advanced pan from Advanced tools and it has the grip tape like stuff on it.


----------



## SlimPickins

Workaholic said:


> I use a van and here are a pic or two after it is cleaned. Last pic is two of my boys.


Whoa....that's a lot of brushes. I've only got six or seven, but then again I'm not really a painter either. I'm impressed that you manage to keep them in the packaging


----------



## Workaholic

SlimPickins said:


> Whoa....that's a lot of brushes. I've only got six or seven, but then again I'm not really a painter either. I'm impressed that you manage to keep them in the packaging


When you have so many they last a lot longer because the same one is not getting used everyday. Brush covers or shucks can be a pain some get repaired with tape but a good bit of info to have is that most brush manufacturers will send you free replacement covers if you contact them.


----------



## SlimPickins

Workaholic said:


> When you have so many they last a lot longer because the same one is not getting used everyday. Brush covers or shucks can be a pain some get repaired with tape but a good bit of info to have is that most brush manufacturers will send you free replacement covers if you contact them.


Using the same one every day is not a problem for me . I have some that are like new that I use for really particular cut work, and then some others that are more work horse types. I usually tell a client that if they're using lots of different colors they'll be buying a brush or two if they want perfect cut lines (I think it's fair that clients subsidize my brush purchases...to a degree). After I wash my brushes I pinch the bristles together so they keep a nice shape when they dry and then they're hung up on nails in the garage. My wife recently took some brushes I had drying and put them in a too-small jar with the bristles down  I said "honey...don't EVER do that again, each wasted brush is $20 down the drain". THAT got her attention :laughing:


----------



## Workaholic

SlimPickins said:


> Using the same one every day is not a problem for me . I have some that are like new that I use for really particular cut work, and then some others that are more work horse types. I usually tell a client that if they're using lots of different colors they'll be buying a brush or two if they want perfect cut lines (I think it's fair that clients subsidize my brush purchases...to a degree). After I wash my brushes I pinch the bristles together so they keep a nice shape when they dry and then they're hung up on nails in the garage. My wife recently took some brushes I had drying and put them in a too-small jar with the bristles down  I said "honey...don't EVER do that again, each wasted brush is $20 down the drain". THAT got her attention :laughing:


7 brushes is good enough for most projects. Many of those brushes have not been used in a while because I have my favorites but I do a lot of exteriors and interiors and have different brushes for that and different brushes for interior trim and interior cutting, same goes for exterior, then of course there are the small specialty brushes for getting into tight places, also oil and latex the blah blah blah goes on and on.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Workaholic said:


> 7 brushes is good enough for most projects. Many of those brushes have not been used in a while because I have my favorites but I do a lot of exteriors and interiors and have different brushes for that and different brushes for interior trim and interior cutting, same goes for exterior, then of course there are the small specialty brushes for getting into tight places, also oil and latex the blah blah blah goes on and on.










have you every told a customer, they half to buy you a paint brush :whistling2:

The hounds of Paint Talk would of torn slim to shreds, if he made that comment there


----------



## Workaholic

2buckcanuck said:


> have you every told a customer, they half to buy you a paint brush :whistling2:
> 
> The hounds of Paint Talk would of torn slim to shreds, if he made that comment there


I do not tell them that directly but when giving I price I will sometimes include one into the bid price, it is a cost of the job. No different than a job that requires a lot of plastic and tape it has to be added into the cost of the job. I do the same thing with spray tips.


----------



## moore

I'm LMAO .WORK ,when you and 2buck get together ,,, Its PRICELESS


----------



## Workaholic

moore said:


> I'm LMAO .WORK ,when you and 2buck get together ,,, Its PRICELESS


:laughing:


----------



## siddle

SlimPickins said:


> I stand by my statement:yes:


Now I understand. Thank you Slimpickins.


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> have you every told a customer, they half to buy you a paint brush :whistling2:
> 
> The hounds of Paint Talk would of torn slim to shreds, if he made that comment there


I get the feeling I'm supposed to be embarrassed or something. Most of my paint jobs are T&M, and I'm pretty up front about costs.


----------



## Workaholic

SlimPickins said:


> I get the feeling I'm supposed to be embarrassed or something. Most of my paint jobs are T&M, and I'm pretty up front about costs.


I don't see any reason to be embarrassed, I factor in all the costs of a job and if a brush is needed then it gets factored in, I of course do not normally break down my costs for the customer but I try to factor in all the costs of the job in the estimate.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Workaholic said:


> I don't see any reason to be embarrassed, I factor in all the costs of a job and if a brush is needed then it gets factored in, I of course do not normally break down my costs for the customer but I try to factor in all the costs of the job in the estimate.










:whistling2:

I owed slim a poke/come back

Moore and kiwiman.......still thinking:jester:


----------



## Workaholic

2buckcanuck said:


> I owed slim a poke/come back
> 
> Moore and kiwiman.......still thinking:jester:


You bonehead. 

I suggest you keep eating all the costs of materials.


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> I owed slim a poke/come back
> 
> Moore and kiwiman.......still thinking:jester:


I'm from a small ******* town. If that helps ya any!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> I'm from a small ******* town. If that helps ya any!


No, b/c I'm from a small red neck town too.

So what type of guns do you own:thumbup:

They whistling2 said I can't own none for ten more years


----------



## SlimPickins

Workaholic said:


> I don't see any reason to be embarrassed, I factor in all the costs of a job and if a brush is needed then it gets factored in, I of course do not normally break down my costs for the customer but I try to factor in all the costs of the job in the estimate.


85% of my painting clients are friends, and I usually tell them up front so they don't think I'm trying to rip them off when they ask for receipts and there's an expensive brush on there. 

For all of my work, I let the client know that there will be material costs, and if there are any specialty items needed I will have to bill out for those. Like a pair of seaming clamps for bending stainless steel....I have no other reason in the world to buy a tool like that so you're going to have to pay for it if you want me to do the job. Perhaps I'm just stating the obvious here, but I'm also pretty new to totally running my own show. The past two years have been real eye openers , but I've gained a lot of work doing all sorts of random stuff by word of mouth....and it just keeps rolling in lately.:thumbsup:

Anyway, I'm thinking I would like a van. But I like my truck too. A four wheel drive van with a camping setup and a trailer would be the bees knees.


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> No, b/c I'm from a small red neck town too.
> 
> So what type of guns do you own:thumbup:
> 
> They whistling2 said I can't own none for ten more years


what did you do 2buck??? I'm not much into the guns [ have a few]
fishing poles,,, never have enough of!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> what did you do 2buck??? I'm not much into the guns [ have a few]
> fishing poles,,, never have enough of!


Nothing......really:whistling2:
Let's just say if you don't like cookies , then sell cookies
Then people tell you to pay more child support than you make.
then lawyers say they can help you if you give them lots of $$$$$
Then 2buckjr says"hey , you got a green thumb,,,so..."
It's the last time I listened to him:furious:

So what do you think of the ford mustang


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Nothing......really:whistling2:
> Let's just say if you don't like cookies , then sell cookies
> Then people tell you to pay more child support than you make.
> then lawyers say they can help you if you give them lots of $$$$$
> Then 2buckjr says"hey , you got a green thumb,,,so..."
> It's the last time I listened to him:furious:
> 
> So what do you think of the ford mustang


67 fast back 289?I do like the ponys.


----------



## evolve991

moore said:


> I'm from a small ******* town. If that helps ya any!


:tongue_smilie:You wanna talk about a small ******* town? Look up Elkton Maryland on the map. Cecil county for that matter....it's a piece of late 60s deep south dropped into the corner of Maryland. We're ignored by 3 states including our own :yes: well...except for the dope transporters...they love this place


----------



## cdwoodcox

2buckcanuck said:


> Nothing......really:whistling2:
> Let's just say if you don't like cookies , then sell cookies
> Then people tell you to pay more child support than you make.
> then lawyers say they can help you if you give them lots of $$$$$
> Then 2buckjr says"hey , you got a green thumb,,,so..."
> It's the last time I listened to him:furious:
> 
> So what do you think of the ford mustang


You would have to sell alot of cookies to afford that car or the gto beside it.

I lived in a hick town for years I had to move a few miles north where the work is. Still like my guns. Rifles and shotguns no hand guns.


----------



## evolve991

CD At least you did it right....I lived in a somewhat civilized town first and MOVED to this hick town:wallbash:Like I've said several times now: Me and my bright ideas:blink:.......alot of cookies for that GTO huh? Well I guess I can call what I'd sell to own that cookies  But seriously I'm not selling OR buying what the prime product around here is....I don't have to watch Breaking Bad,Heat or Cops living here... The Wire and Homicide:Life On The Streets seem a bit low key too after working in Baltimore for 20 years

PS My inlaws have enough guns for all of us....they showed them to me and promised they'd use them all on me


----------



## SlimPickins

evolve991 said:


> PS My inlaws have enough guns for all of us....they showed them to me and promised they'd use them all on me


As my father in law was handing off his lovely daughter at our wedding he shook my hand and said "If you hurt her I'll kill you".  We had our 15 year wedding anniversary yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## DSJOHN

SlimPickins said:


> As my father in law was handing off his lovely daughter at our wedding he shook my hand and said "If you hurt her I'll kill you". We had our 15 year wedding anniversary yesterday :thumbsup:



Dude,I,m on 30 years in Aug-----wtf


----------



## SlimPickins

DSJOHN said:


> Dude,I,m on 30 years in Aug-----wtf


wtf....as in how did the time go so fast while you're blissfully happy? or wtf....as in "Gee SlimPickins, you sure make me feel really really old" :jester: (and congratulations in advance!)


----------



## R.E. Plaster

We have vans & trucks and we use our trailors when we need to but for everyday use I prefer to use my van GMC Express 3/4 ton works well for me I can lock everything up and not worry about what the weather is going to do


----------



## silverstilts

SlimPickins said:


> wtf....as in how did the time go so fast while you're blissfully happy? or wtf....as in "Gee SlimPickins, you sure make me feel really really old" :jester: (and congratulations in advance!)


 I don't look at it as making me feel old just more experienced.


----------



## SlimPickins

silverstilts said:


> I don't look at it as making me feel old just more experienced.


Believe me, I don't doubt that 98% of the guys on here are more experienced than I am.:thumbsup:


----------



## siddle

R.E. Plaster said:


> We have vans & trucks and we use our trailors when we need to but for everyday use I prefer to use my van GMC Express 3/4 ton works well for me I can lock everything up and not worry about what the weather is going to do


I was surprised﻿ to hear a flute-like tone in my one of my friend's 1990 GMC Vandura. I thought the GMC Vandura still used the scary buzzer until at﻿ least 1992. Do you have any information on which 1990 GMC Vanduras used the scary buzzer?


----------

